# Please think twice before posting on Sample Talk



## Niah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey VI's,

Over the past months I have been seeing too many unrelated posts on this section - Sample Talk.

Most of these unrelated posts clearly belong to other sections of the forum which is why they were created in the first place.

So I am making a plea that posters be more conscious about this and don't flood this section with threads which clearly don't belong here.

In doubt remember to read the description of each section of the forum.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Please think twice before posting on Sample Tank*

I blame this on SampleTank. If they had a forum of their own their users wouldn't have to come and post here. They do have a user area though.


----------



## Niah (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Please think twice before posting on Sample Tank*

damn I knew it wasn't sounding right :lol:


----------



## Hal (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 28, 2009)

What's the latest on the stimulus package? Big enough yet? Do we need more chocolate and oysters?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 28, 2009)

Ned - did I ever share my homemade apple pie recipe with you?


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 28, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> What's the latest on the stimulus package? Big enough yet? Do we need more chocolate and oysters?



well, I know that Viagra is much cheaper now. I'll forward the email I have.


----------



## Hal (Mar 28, 2009)

no dont forword just copy paste it here..


----------



## Thonex (Mar 28, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the latest on the stimulus package? Big enough yet? Do we need more chocolate and oysters?
> ...



nah... just post it in the Sample Talk forum.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 28, 2009)

EW came to mind for a moment, but then I read the thread... :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 29, 2009)

about this refurb 8 core I just bought...

( heh, ok ok) :twisted:


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Mar 29, 2009)

I have corns.........uhhhhhh...hhhhhuhhhhhh..........mmmmm......butter.........


----------



## tripit (Mar 29, 2009)

Tonight Mar 29 Clouds Early / Clearing Late	52°	10 %

Basset Hound...


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJbf2v6t ... re=related


----------



## John DeBorde (Mar 30, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> My ass hurts.





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJbf2v6tHSI&feature=related




Coincidence? 

YOU decide.

>8o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2009)

hahaha

I don't wear that kind of skirt.

But I used to drive BMW 325.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 30, 2009)

OK - Photo here - thanks to Tom for coming into the studio and brightening our day. And Nick -please tell me THIS is NOT what happened


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 30, 2009)

G.E.-we bring good thing to light.

"Hey Pinky...I think a light bulb just went off in my....'


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2009)

THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED!

And I don't care what your friend's friend's brother-in-law who knew the sister of the ex-girlfriend of the nurse who was in the ER when Richard Gere came in says.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2009)

By the way, you did hear that he's back in the hospital, right?

This time he's having a mole removed.


----------



## Niah (Mar 30, 2009)

Now I know why I started this thread !


----------



## Hal (Mar 30, 2009)

Niah @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> Now I know why I started this thread !


so that people think twice
and they did
now your sampletalk is clean :D
Congratulations..you just succeded to contain the virus in one thread and leaving the rest of the Forum Clean.

hey guys any one know what's the best leg Workout exercise ? or where to download free classical scores ?


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> By the way, you did hear that he's back in the hospital, right?
> 
> This time he's having a mole removed.



mwahahhaha.

Speaking of Richard G.

A priest checks into a motel. He says to the clerk, "I hope the porn in my room is disabled"

Clerk says " no, it's just regular porn, you sick bastard!"


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol.. you just TRY to tell that joke on the Late show buddy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2009)

Actually, we Bruins fans prefer:


TIMMMMMMAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


Usually yelled after a spectacular save.  :twisted:


----------



## dannthr (Mar 31, 2009)

This thread should be moved....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2009)

dannthr @ 31/3/2009 said:


> This thread should be moved....



Done.


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 31, 2009)

artsoundz @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> A priest checks into a motel. He says to the clerk, "I hope the porn in my room is disabled"
> 
> Clerk says " no, it's just regular porn, you sick bastard!"


I just fell out of my chair! :lol:


----------

